
Apple's Tim Cook defends tax strategy in Senate - kposehn
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-22615146
======
Tycho
I find the standard of writing in this article appalling. It seems every
paragraph is only a couple of sentences, and the useful information from the
quotes is inexplicably spread all over the place rather than just giving you
the whole thing up front.

